# LAMENESS - Horse sound in straight Line, Lame in a circle?



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

MY PONY IS LAME!! ARGH!
Weirdly though, when he first went lame he came in from the field hopping lame, yet three days later the lameness was nearly all gone, in fact he was totally sound in walk and trot on hard ground, but lame when turning/on circle (and only to left side). Had farrier out, she said possibly a bruised sole...
There is no heat or swelling in the leg, though the foot is hot. Could it be the shoulder, or is it something in the foot?
Any ideas anyone?
Help much appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2013)

Yes I have an idea call the vet .
A farrier canot diagnose lameness it's not legal only a vet can do that.


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes I have an idea call the vet .
A farrier canot diagnose lameness it's not legal only a vet can do that.
		
Click to expand...

Good point, however it is e-x-p-e-n-s-i-v-e and I prefer to help him in other ways without calling the vet to save a little dosh!


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 November 2013)

****bashes head on desk*****. This forum is not doing my blood pressure any good at all. 

Please call your vet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 November 2013)

You've waited long enough, could be an abscess, did farrier have no comment on this?
Did she suggest removing the shoe and testing the hoof?
Not sure you have actually done anything to help him in any way!
Time will heal certain things but it is best to get a vet if all is not right, and all is NOT right.


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

MrsD123 said:



			You've waited long enough, could be an abscess, did farrier have no comment on this?
Did she suggest removing the shoe and testing the hoof?
		
Click to expand...

He is unshod, and she has tested the hoof (if you mean with the pincers). No abscess, she says, definitely not. She says it could be a bruised sole, but the fact that he is lame on a circle and not on the straight seems a bit weird to me...
Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 November 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			****bashes head on desk*****. This forum is not doing my blood pressure any good at all.
		
Click to expand...

.. and they say it is worse on facebook............


----------



## stencilface (25 November 2013)

Have you tried asking the fairies at the bottom of the garden, I hear they can be pretty useful.

Or, maybe, call the vet?

It could be anything, ligaments, tendons, or just a bruise


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			He is unshod, and she has tested the hoof (if you mean with the pincers). No abscess, she says, definitely not. She says it could be a bruised sole, but the fact that he is lame on a circle and not on the straight seems a bit weird to me...
Any ideas what it could be?
		
Click to expand...

No idea: I have looked in to my crystal ball, but there is a swirling mist surrounding your stableyard.

Maybe ask someone local who can examine the horse, maybe a specialist, is there someone who has trained for five or six years in all things equine, and has loads of diagnostic tools, perhaps also a Member of the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons?


----------



## avthechav (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			She says it could be a bruised sole, but the fact that he is lame on a circle and not on the straight seems a bit weird to me...
Any ideas what it could be?
		
Click to expand...

Not strange at all, on a circle weight distribution is not entirely even and so lameness shows up more.  A vet will examine and advise further action.  The examination and call out will not cause that much but you will have an idea about what you are dealing with.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 November 2013)

Is this the horse with sarcoids that had a bad fall recently that you have posted about before?


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

Yeah, though they are not related. And anyway, the sarcoids are almost gone


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2013)

Well I just slaughtered a chicken and spread out the entrails and cast magic herbs about and the answers the same anything could be wrong win your horses leg if you don't know and you have seen it ,what do you think we on HHO can do?
Yes calling the vet costs money but it's your DUTY OF CARE to call one when your horse is lame horses injure themselves all the time you need a plan for affording it when it happens.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2013)

MrsD123 said:



			.. and they say it is worse on facebook............
		
Click to expand...

It's a good job I don't 'do ' Facebook .


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 November 2013)

I shall withdraw quietly from this thread. If anyone spots me popping up on another similar one suggesting that the OP calls the vet, please send for the gentlemen in white coats......


----------



## smellsofhorse (25 November 2013)

This is not strange, lameness does show up more on a circle because of weight distribution.
The horse is still lame in the straight line but its not as obvious.

Saying you don't want to call the vet because its expensive is totally discusting.
You have a horse so had to except the cost involved.

Imagine we didn't have the nhs, would you say sorry gran, you cant get your broken leg fixed or pain killers because its expensive.

Do the right thing, or you don't deserve a horse.


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

I have already had the farrier out, she saw him trotted up, checked his foot with the pincer things and used a heat sensitive scanner, she said it is not an abscess, probably a bruised sole and that I should rest it until it goes or contact her if it worsens. 
What more can a vet do??!!
I was simply posting on horse and hound to ask if anyone had similar experiences, or thought that it was something other than a bruised sole, I don't want a rant about what I should and shouldn't do with my horse!!!


----------



## stencilface (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			I have already had the farrier out, she saw him trotted up, checked his foot with the pincer things and used a heat sensitive scanner, she said it is not an abscess, probably a bruised sole and that I should rest it until it goes or contact her if it worsens. 
What more can a vet do??!!
I was simply posting on horse and hound to ask if anyone had similar experiences, or thought that it was something other than a bruised sole, I don't want a rant about what I should and shouldn't do with my horse!!!
		
Click to expand...

Vet can nerve block so you can isolate the lameness - shoulder or hoof
Vet can X-ray
Vet can ultrasound 
Vet can bonescan
Plus much more!


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			I have already had the farrier out, she saw him trotted up, checked his foot with the pincer things and used a heat sensitive scanner, she said it is not an abscess, probably a bruised sole and that I should rest it until it goes or contact her if it worsens. 
What more can a vet do??!!
I was simply posting on horse and hound to ask if anyone had similar experiences, or thought that it was something other than a bruised sole, I don't want a rant about what I should and shouldn't do with my horse!!!
		
Click to expand...

You really need to wise up quickly .
A farrier cannot diagnose what wrong with a horse they are not trained to do so .
A equine vet is trained to assess and diagnose lameness.
I am flabbergasted that you can be so  ignorant of the correct way to approach such things.
The law says its part your duty of care to provide your horse with veterinary care you are breaking the law by not doing so.


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.
Beginning to wish I'd never asked...
I shall go with the farrier's advice, see what happens, if it worsens I'll call the vet but for now I'll wait... see what happens. There is really no point in going on about this, I get all your points and have taken them onboard, thank you very much.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			Yeah, yeah, yeah.
Beginning to wish I'd never asked...
I shall go with the farrier's advice, see what happens, if it worsens I'll call the vet but for now I'll wait... see what happens. There is really no point in going on about this, I get all your points and have taken them onboard, thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome .


----------



## avthechav (25 November 2013)

I hate these kind of threads where everyone gets on their soap box but this one deserves it! Do you seriously think that a vet could do no more diagnosis than a farrier? My farrier is excellent, seriously good and works alongside a well recommended equine practice and refuses to be led in to diagnosis conversations but will work with the vet to come up with solutions and discuss his thoughts on feet. Why do you think vets bother to train if they are simply following the diagnosis from vets and owners.....sigh.!


----------



## lannerch (25 November 2013)

I think everyone is over reacting here, I do not call the vet out every time my horse is lame, hopping lame with no obvious cause then I would, which may have been the op case originally, however it is not now!
The horse is obviously getting better, a few days on the chances are it willbe sound, if not then you call the vet.
Op for your information, lame on a tight circle on the hard, but sound on straight and soft is indicative of a hoof related problem.
Could well have been an abscess that has burst, and nearly better.
My own vet on a Saturday has even advised me, with a lame horse ( again not hopping lame) to box rest horse for 24 hours and if not better by Monday or any worsening or worries to ring them and then they will visit .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 November 2013)

Interesting comment from this farrier............


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			I think everyone is over reacting here, I do not call the vet out every time my horse is lame, hopping lame with no obvious cause then I would, which may have been the op case originally, however it is not now!
The horse is obviously getting better, a few days on the chances are it willbe sound, if not then you call the vet.
Op for your information, lame on a tight circle on the hard, but sound on straight and soft is indicative of a hoof related problem.
Could well have been an abscess that has burst, and nearly better.
My own vet on a Saturday has even advised me, with a lame horse ( again not hopping lame) to box rest horse for 24 hours and if not better by Monday or any worsening or worries to ring them and then they will visit .
		
Click to expand...

Very nice to see that someone isn't chopping my head off for not wanting to call the vet!
He is hardly lame, I see little reason to call a vet unless something actually needs to be seen to - which, I hope their isn't! The farier said it's a bruised sole, I don't want to spend loads of money on calling a vet out, only to hear that a) it's a bruised sole b) just give it rest!


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

MrsD123 said:



			Interesting comment from this farrier............
		
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## stencilface (25 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			I think everyone is over reacting here, I do not call the vet out every time my horse is lame, hopping lame with no obvious cause then I would, which may have been the op case originally, however it is not now!
The horse is obviously getting better, a few days on the chances are it willbe sound, if not then you call the vet.
Op for your information, lame on a tight circle on the hard, but sound on straight and soft is indicative of a hoof related problem.
Could well have been an abscess that has burst, and nearly better.
My own vet on a Saturday has even advised me, with a lame horse ( again not hopping lame) to box rest horse for 24 hours and if not better by Monday or any worsening or worries to ring them and then they will visit .
		
Click to expand...

Christ, I don't call the vet for every lameness either, if I did that he'd be an incredibly rich man. But equally I wouldn't post on an Internet forum asking what it was either, I would leave it a week or two to resolve, then call the vet. Field rest can solve a lot, but it seems the op is asking for us to diagnose/fix her horse o she can ride it.

Perhaps advice should be call a vet,or leave a week or two, then call a vet if still lame. My last lameness was tendonitis, on/off lame I tried to fix with box rest etc with it un diagnosed, but in reality lost five weeks doing this because I didn't want to call the cet. There was no heat or swelling with that either!


----------



## ImmyS (25 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			I think everyone is over reacting here, I do not call the vet out every time my horse is lame, hopping lame with no obvious cause then I would, which may have been the op case originally, however it is not now!
The horse is obviously getting better, a few days on the chances are it willbe sound, if not then you call the vet.
Op for your information, lame on a tight circle on the hard, but sound on straight and soft is indicative of a hoof related problem.
Could well have been an abscess that has burst, and nearly better.
My own vet on a Saturday has even advised me, with a lame horse ( again not hopping lame) to box rest horse for 24 hours and if not better by Monday or any worsening or worries to ring them and then they will visit .
		
Click to expand...


I do not think it is so much that the OP will not call the vet out, it is more the OP's attitude and previous threads show a similar attitude of wanting to sort things as cheap as possible - which is a nice thought but horses are a lifestyle and are expensive, that is unavoidable if you wish to look after your horses to the best of your ability.

OP - I would suggest that you at least ring your vet and let them know the situation and get advice. A phone call costs nothing.


----------



## horsegirl101 (25 November 2013)

Maybe I phrased my questions incorrectly, I never wanted anyone to fix or diagnose my horse, I just wanted to see what people thought/hear their experiences because I thought the fact that he appeared sound on the straight but was lame on the flat was a little weird.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			Maybe I phrased my questions incorrectly, I never wanted anyone to fix or diagnose my horse, I just wanted to see what people thought/hear their experiences because I thought the fact that he appeared sound on the straight but was lame on the flat was a little weird.
		
Click to expand...

I am not being nasty but this post just shows how little you know .
It's normal for many types if injuries to be  more noticeable on a circle .
Usually they are lamer when the lame leg in on the inside of the circle but some injuries cause them to be lamer when the injured leg is on the outside .
Where did you trot the horse in a straight line ?and where did you lunge him or go in circle with him.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			I have already had the farrier out, she saw him trotted up, checked his foot with the pincer things and used a heat sensitive scanner, she said it is not an abscess, probably a bruised sole and that I should rest it until it goes or contact her if it worsens. 
What more can a vet do??!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your farrier [is she a registered WCF], suggests you ring her if things get worse ....
What is she going to now............ she can't see a bruise and says there is no abscess, is that not the end of her remit?
I am sure you said somewhere the hoof is hot........... does that not tell you something?


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2013)

MrsD123 said:



			Your farrier [is she a registered WCF], suggests you ring her if things get worse ....
What is she going to now............ she can't see a bruise and says there is no abscess, is that not the end of her remit?
I am sure you said somewhere the hoof is hot........... does that not tell you something?
		
Click to expand...

I am amazed a farrier would say this it's not lawful and most are very careful not to overstep the mark.


----------



## L&M (25 November 2013)

Lamness is far more likely to show up on a circle, especially if on hard ground eg concrete, hence why this is often done on a 5 stage vetting as a test for soundness.

I tend to call my farrier for lamness intially so don't see you have done anything wrong. Have you been advised to poultice as that can help ease bruising?


----------



## lhotse (25 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			Good point, however it is e-x-p-e-n-s-i-v-e and I prefer to help him in other ways without calling the vet to save a little dosh!
		
Click to expand...

Poor trolling, 2/10 at most....


----------



## ImmyS (25 November 2013)

lhotse said:



			Poor trolling, 2/10 at most....
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I do not believe it is a troll, the OP has a youtube account, as given on her HH profile page, with multiple videos of her and her pony (lovely looking pony may I add) in the one video I flicked on the pony had some form of cream/ointment between the front legs where the OP has pointed out on previous threads that her pony has sarcoids. This leads me to believe that this is a genuine post and should be treated as such.


----------



## lhotse (25 November 2013)

Ok, then she needs to get the vet to see why her pony is lame!!!


----------



## cptrayes (25 November 2013)

lhotse said:



			Ok, then she needs to get the vet to see why her pony is lame!!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she does. She has a mildly, very mildly, lame pony showing exactly the symptoms which can be expected of a very common hoof problem, a bruise. She has a fully qualified farrier who has told her that the horse very likely has a bruise which she thinks is safe to leave for a few days to see what happens.

Her only 'mistake' is to think that it is unusual for a horse to be sound on the straight and lame on a circle, for which she has been publicly crucified and called a troll.

If everyone called the vet in such circumstances then horse insurance would be totally unaffordable.

OP, your strategy is fine. If your pony deteriorates or fails to improve, get a vet, otherwise, keep calm and carry on.


----------



## lannerch (25 November 2013)

Several of us have admitted we do not call the vet out every time out horses are lame .
Sorry I think this is a classic example of good old h&h witch hunt.
Agree with all the post above from cptrayes


----------



## Moomin1 (25 November 2013)

I think the problem has arisen from the OP's comment about the vet being expensive and she wishes to help her horse in other ways to save money - that doesn't give a great impression tbh.


----------



## lannerch (25 November 2013)

But calling the vet out is expensive!


----------



## Moomin1 (25 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			But calling the vet out is expensive!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, but I think it's the way she has put it across that has caused the furore maybe.

FWIW I don't think there's anything wrong in waiting for a couple of days in this instance.


----------



## cptrayes (25 November 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I think the problem has arisen from the OP's comment about the vet being expensive and she wishes to help her horse in other ways to save money - that doesn't give a great impression tbh.
		
Click to expand...

She just sounds young and wrote in a naive way to me Moomin.

She's been well punished for her naivety, I reckon..


----------



## Moomin1 (25 November 2013)

cptrayes said:



			She just sounds young and wrote in a naive way to me Moomin.

She's been well punished for her naivety, I reckon..
		
Click to expand...

Yes definately.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (26 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			Several of us have admitted we do not call the vet out every time out horses are lame .
Sorry I think this is a classic example of good old h&h witch hunt.
Agree with all the post above from cptrayes
		
Click to expand...

And me.


----------



## ester (26 November 2013)

Yes I think it is as much that although we wouldn't call the vet asap for every lameness we wouldn't be asking a random forum either.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 November 2013)

ester said:



			Yes I think it is as much that although we wouldn't call the vet asap for every lameness we wouldn't be asking a random forum either.
		
Click to expand...

I think she got the full blast from HHO due to her lack of knowledge, yes we all have to start somewhere, but her main reason for asking on a forum was pretty woolly, we cannot diagnose, neither can her trimmer/farrier. so she has received a bit of education, though I don't think she will be grateful!
She now knows it is normal for lameness to show up on a turning circle, that is why it is used as a diagnostic by vets.
Does she realise that heat in the hoof is not likely to be related to the shoulder, maybe if she had thought about it she would realise that it must be lower down.

It is vital that a proper diagnosis is made quickly with certain conditions because some need box rest........


----------



## applecart14 (26 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			MY PONY IS LAME!! ARGH!
Weirdly though, when he first went lame he came in from the field hopping lame, yet three days later the lameness was nearly all gone, in fact he was totally sound in walk and trot on hard ground, but lame when turning/on circle (and only to left side). Had farrier out, she said possibly a bruised sole...
There is no heat or swelling in the leg, though the foot is hot. Could it be the shoulder, or is it something in the foot?
Any ideas anyone?
Help much appreciated, thanks in advance 

Click to expand...

Sounds just what my horse had a bruised sole.  But if nothing has been resolved after all this time then you need to do something.


----------



## Amymay (26 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			He is unshod, and she has tested the hoof (if you mean with the pincers). No abscess, she says, definitely not. She says it could be a bruised sole, but the fact that he is lame on a circle and not on the straight seems a bit weird to me...
Any ideas what it could be?
		
Click to expand...

I'll chuck something in there for you - the horse is probably bilaterally lame, and may have the start of coffin joint disease.

Your vet will either be able to confirm or refute this by doing a lameness work up and x-rays.


----------



## hnmisty (26 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			Good point, however it is e-x-p-e-n-s-i-v-e and I prefer to help him in other ways without calling the vet to save a little dosh!
		
Click to expand...

My first call out for Barry was £40. If that kind of price is a bank breaker for you then horses are probably the wrong animal to have. Or any animal, actually.

I am not a "vet out at every little scratch person", and a PhD student (albeit it a very well paid one), my bank account certainly prefers me to see my vet as little as possible. But if my horse needs the vet, I sucker up and pay. Not ask people on the internet using a pretty vague description and hope they will save me money!


----------



## special_k (26 November 2013)

Could I throw in that it could also be suspensory damage as that can show more on a circle... bring on the scans, box rest, long bring back into work and not to mention the shock waved therapy...... but probably best to do nothing and hope it goes away


----------



## cellie (26 November 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I don't think she does. She has a mildly, very mildly, lame pony showing exactly the symptoms which can be expected of a very common hoof problem, a bruise. She has a fully qualified farrier who has told her that the horse very likely has a bruise which she thinks is safe to leave for a few days to see what happens.

Her only 'mistake' is to think that it is unusual for a horse to be sound on the straight and lame on a circle, for which she has been publicly crucified and called a troll.

If everyone called the vet in such circumstances then horse insurance would be totally unaffordable.

OP, your strategy is fine. If your pony deteriorates or fails to improve, get a vet, otherwise, keep calm and carry on.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this and recently called vet out to  my young horse who came in hopping lame literally on 3 legs .Vet thought he had  also done something horrendous to his back as he virtually fell on the floor  when he touched him. The horse had bruised his  hoof  and there was absolutely nothing wrong with my wimpy horse other than being very frightened  of my vet (He had bad injury earlier in year). Personally I always ring vet and we discuss what do do before it warrants call out Im sure your vet will be happy to discuss without any charge. I would recommend you  make the call to get expert opinion


----------



## stencilface (26 November 2013)

cellie said:



			I agree with this and recently called vet out to  my young horse who came in hopping lame literally on 3 legs .Vet thought he had  also done something horrendous to his back as he virtually fell on the floor  when he touched him. The horse had bruised his  hoof  and there was absolutely nothing wrong with my wimpy horse other than being very frightened  of my vet (He had bad injury earlier in year). Personally I always ring vet and we discuss what do do before it warrants call out Im sure your vet will be happy to discuss without any charge. I would recommend you  make the call to get expert opinion 

Click to expand...

We called the emergency vet once and were convinced pony had broken pelvis or similar, turned out to be a HUGE abscess 

Ditto Special K too, that's how my psd lameness was.


----------



## natmac84 (26 November 2013)

hi, my mare has been exactly the same as your horse twice - once was an abcess and second time was her coffin joint..... might be worth a vet check to be honest.... goodluck x


----------



## cptrayes (26 November 2013)

special_k said:



			Could I throw in that it could also be suspensory damage as that can show more on a circle... bring on the scans, box rest, long bring back into work and not to mention the shock waved therapy...... but probably best to do nothing and hope it goes away 

Click to expand...


Do you know what?

With those symptoms the overwhelming likelihood, as her farrier has told her, is that it WILL simply go away.

And meanwhile, there is very little that could be damaged further by a few days in the field.

No wonder insurance premiums are so high!


----------



## special_k (26 November 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Do you know what?

With those symptoms the overwhelming likelihood, as her farrier has told her, is that it WILL simply go away.

And meanwhile, there is very little that could be damaged further by a few days in the field.

No wonder insurance premiums are so high!
		
Click to expand...

Well let's hope so for the horse's sake! Unfortunately I ignored everyone that told me my horse would be fine and it would go away and thank god I did as I managed to catch the suspensory damage before it got to the point of no return. Luckily I have insurance that has meant my boy can get all the treatment he needs to make a full recovery so sorry if it pushes your premium up but that was not my intention!


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2013)

Jeez, by the time this thread dies down, said horse will have become sound and probably died of old age.....


----------



## cptrayes (26 November 2013)

special_k said:



			Well let's hope so for the horse's sake! Unfortunately I ignored everyone that told me my horse would be fine and it would go away and thank god I did as I managed to catch the suspensory damage before it got to the point of no return. Luckily I have insurance that has meant my boy can get all the treatment he needs to make a full recovery so sorry if it pushes your premium up but that was not my intention!
		
Click to expand...


Your horse would be unlikely to have caused himself more damage in a couple of days in the field, and  probably did not have a hot foot on one side, or did he?  I had one which did minor damage to both suspensories once and she was never box rested at all. All this box rest is a modern thing which seems to me to be as much about vets not getting sued as about what is right for the horse. I understand that French vets do not box rest tendon injuries.

You haven't run up my insurance bill, I am uninsured.


----------



## horsegirl101 (26 November 2013)

ImmyS said:



			Sadly I do not believe it is a troll, the OP has a youtube account, as given on her HH profile page, with multiple videos of her and her pony (lovely looking pony may I add) in the one video I flicked on the pony had some form of cream/ointment between the front legs where the OP has pointed out on previous threads that her pony has sarcoids. This leads me to believe that this is a genuine post and should be treated as such.
		
Click to expand...

Defo not a troll!!!! My pony is lame!
Only slightly though, and it is getting better so I don't see why I should call the vet out as it is already getting better.


----------



## horsegirl101 (26 November 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I don't think she does. She has a mildly, very mildly, lame pony showing exactly the symptoms which can be expected of a very common hoof problem, a bruise. She has a fully qualified farrier who has told her that the horse very likely has a bruise which she thinks is safe to leave for a few days to see what happens.

Her only 'mistake' is to think that it is unusual for a horse to be sound on the straight and lame on a circle, for which she has been publicly crucified and called a troll.

If everyone called the vet in such circumstances then horse insurance would be totally unaffordable.

OP, your strategy is fine. If your pony deteriorates or fails to improve, get a vet, otherwise, keep calm and carry on.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, very good to see that some people are still able to think rationally!


----------



## horsegirl101 (26 November 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Jeez, by the time this thread dies down, said horse will have become sound and probably died of old age.....
		
Click to expand...

He's only 6, it'll have to go on for quite a while for that to occur!!


----------



## ImmyS (26 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			Defo not a troll!!!! My pony is lame!
Only slightly though, and it is getting better so I don't see why I should call the vet out as it is already getting better.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I said I didn't think you were a troll. I'm not one to call out a vet for any little thing either, but I would just ring the vet for a chat  no harm in doing so, so that if your pony gets worse then the vet is already up to speed. Good luck, I hope the pony is fine and is sound again soon.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 November 2013)

And niether do I call the vet out for every little thing .
But since Op in this case did not know that it's perfectly normal for a horse to be lamer on a circle than on a straight line and felt the need to post a rude reply about how E-x-p-e-n-s-i- v-e it is to call a vet I felt no obligation to treat her with kid gloves..


----------



## cptrayes (26 November 2013)

This is the problem with forums. I did not read anything rude in that reply and I doubt very much if it was intended to be rude. Now that you have said that you took it that way, I can see why, but I think the poster was simply bemoaning the cost of a vet, not having a pop at anyone.

OP, if you have a stream near you, stand your pony in it for as long as you can. Works a treat on bruises


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2013)

horsegirl101 said:



			Defo not a troll!!!! My pony is lame!
Only slightly though, and it is getting better so I don't see why I should call the vet out as it is already getting better.
		
Click to expand...

So the point of your initial post was???


----------



## Goldenstar (27 November 2013)

cptrayes said:



			This is the problem with forums. I did not read anything rude in that reply and I doubt very much if it was intended to be rude. Now that you have said that you took it that way, I can see why, but I think the poster was simply bemoaning the cost of a vet, not having a pop at anyone.

OP, if you have a stream near you, stand your pony in it for as long as you can. Works a treat on bruises 

Click to expand...

Well I found it  very rude.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2013)

I didn't read it as rude either. 
Although I find other replys on here verging on so .
Not all of us can afford to throw away a £ 40 plus call out charge on a vet when it is not necessary!


----------



## Goldenstar (27 November 2013)

No horse is ever ever left lame on my yard for three days without assistance unless I know what's wrong with it.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2013)

That's where you and me differ, if my horse is lame and in no excrutiating pain in the first case I will box rest it , if the next day it is Better I continue , if worse I call the vet, if no better I would leave it another 24 hours and reasses. 
If on the 3rd day it is still getting better but still  lame at that stage I would not call the vet!


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			That's where you and me differ, if my horse is lame and in no excrutiating pain in the first case I will box rest it , if the next day it is Better I continue , if worse I call the vet, if no better I would leave it another 24 hours and reasses. 
If on the 3rd day it is still getting better but still  lame at that stage I would not call the vet!
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you at all.  But the initial post didn't actually say anything about the horse improving. Just that it was lame and help and advice were welcome.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2013)

But yes it does all be it very badly put , the horse was hopping lame at first, 3 days later it was almost sound, and only showing lame on a circle.
No mention of box rest granted ( to limit any more damage whilst the cause of lameness is unknown ) .
.......Bracketed explanation for the more inexperienced posters here like I suspect the op, and certainly not amymay


----------



## hnmisty (27 November 2013)

Personally, I objected to the reason for not calling the vet being cost. Not because she didn't think the horse required immediate attention. 

I doubt anyone likes paying for the vet, but if it needs doing then we do it. 

If I knew why my horse was lame, I would give it a couple of days to see if there's any improvement (unless it was severe). If I didn't know what was wrong, I would just get the vet out... 

Vets' bills are part and parcel of owning animals. Don't want the bills? Don't get the animal. You can't do it fairly any other way.


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 November 2013)

MrsD123 said:



			Interesting comment from this farrier............
		
Click to expand...

but MrsD123 we only have OP's word for exactly what was said. The farrier probably tested for sensitivity and an abscess and may have commented it could be a bruised sole. OP clearly does not want to call the vet out yet and I have no opinion whether that is right or wrong at this point so even if farrier said you need to consult your vet OP may not be telling us that.
Timing for calling a vet is all a matter of opinion and preference - some folk have the vet for the tiniest of symptoms - others will leave a horse unchecked for months for something serious and in reality I think common sense should prevail with lameness - we all know that a minor injury can easily be sustained in the paddock which will disappear in time.  Now eyes and colic and hopping lame are a different matter.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			That's where you and me differ, if my horse is lame and in no excrutiating pain in the first case I will box rest it , if the next day it is Better I continue , if worse I call the vet, if no better I would leave it another 24 hours and reasses. 
If on the 3rd day it is still getting better but still  lame at that stage I would not call the vet!
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly where we differ on my yard box rest is only a last resort when the vet requires it . I would certainly happily pay for a call out to avoid a horse spending unecessary time on box rest which is very bad for them .


----------



## Micky (27 November 2013)

it might be low grade laminitis, your vet should be able to tell you, esp if he is footy on hard stony ground but fine on soft ground and it can occur in one foot...good luck


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2013)

Box rest is not very bad for them goldenstar don't preach to me like I'm clueless or naive , boring yes, but couple of days it does no harm, it  rarely means the horse does not go for a walk. 
My poor horse knows he has had to have long periods  ( over 5 months ) of box rest all under vets advice.

But I cannot afford to pay for a vet for every slight ailment , on time or money, nor do I trouble the dr for anything other than potentially serious problems with myself.

Yes my horse cannot physically talk but he's quite capable of telling me when something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			Box rest is not very bad for them goldenstar don't preach to me like I'm clueless or naive , boring yes, but couple of days it does no harm, it  rarely means the horse does not go for a walk. 
My poor horse knows he has had to have long periods  ( over 5 months ) of box rest all under vets advice.

But I cannot afford to pay for a vet for every slight ailment , on time or money, nor do I trouble the dr for anything other than potentially serious problems with myself.

Yes my horse cannot physically talk but he's quite capable of telling me when something is seriously wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I am not preaching .
I could have  listed all the physical reason why horses are not supposed to send twenty four hours a day standing in but I did not.
Is it ok for you to say you box rest your horse when it's lame and you don't know what's wrong with it but it's not ok for me to say I would never do that to one of mine .
I have no trouble whatsoever dealing with minor lameness myself , I so all the time when I know wants going on , if I don't I get the vet.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2013)

I found your tone very condescending   and anyway every time I have called a vet out for lameness they have recommend a couple of days box rest and if no better give them a call. 

How many times be honest has a vet however good, been able to tell you exactly the cause of lameness, with no obvious swelling , heat, pressure points on the hoof, by just examining it.

I did not criticise your claim that you called the vet out every time to avoid box rest, and  I did not speak down to you like you did me.

You are entitled to do what you think best without ridicule as am I , as is the op.


----------



## cptrayes (27 November 2013)

Let's try this one out. 

Horse treads hard on a stone causing a nasty bruise that temporarily makes it hopping lame. Lameness rapidly reduces but owner has panicked and kept it in just in case. Blood circulation  to foot is now severely reduced by lack of movement, and dead cells in the bruise can't now be cleared into the bloodstream and out of the body. An abscess forms, resulting at best in ongoing lameness and at worst in serious damage to the foot.

I am not advocating that every lame horse should turned out, but a horse where a farrier has checked out the horse and thinks it has a bruise? Of course.

For those saying that it is illegal for a farrier to diagnose, would you really trust a vet to know better? And who do you think is going  prosecute the farrier anyway?  They diagnose abscesses and bruises all the time.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2013)

I agree with you totally cptrayes except that when my horse had a deep solar bruising for the first few days both my farrier and vet ( yes I called both ) recommended bute and box rest. 

The same with an abscess  , poultice until dry and a couple of days box rest.  

But totally agree Farriers are professionals of the hoof though and like a pharmacist can't officially in the legal sense diagnose but are  a great source of information ,


----------



## Goldenstar (27 November 2013)

lannerch said:



			I found your tone very condescending   and anyway every time I have called a vet out for lameness they have recommend a couple of days box rest and if no better give them a call. 

How many times be honest has a vet however good, been able to tell you exactly the cause of lameness, with no obvious swelling , heat, pressure points on the hoof, by just examining it.

I did not criticise your claim that you called the vet out every time to avoid box rest, and  I did not speak down to you like you did me.

You are entitled to do what you think best without ridicule as am I , as is the op.
		
Click to expand...

I never ridiculed you .
I simply posted what I do which is I would not put a horse on box rest with out a vet  seeing it or of course when it's waiting to be see which is always the day I call or the morning after if I called it in late in the day.
And I would never ever consider calling a farrier to a lame horse .
 Cptrayes ,My vets very good at diagnosing lameness it's her speciality .


----------

